# Nipple 9/20



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

CocoLoco fished nipple are Sunday 9/20. Left dock at 6am and ran to nipple in calm seas. Found weed line at Edge but ran on to Nipple where sat report showed temp break. At nipple water was dingy and no hard break was found. Had to chose going east (Ozark) where sat showed good current flow but huge pool of fresh water or going back to previous line at the Edge. Decided to go back to known line but it had dissipated with no current in the area. Sighted 5 sea turtles and school of Flipper, but no fish. 

Anyone else find better water in Nipple area?


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post. I'm suprised there were no white marlin.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

My dad fished with a friend out that way Saturday and got two mahi one mid 20s and a low 30s wahoo can't remember the exact weight and that is all the info I really no about the trip


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

We went to the nipple yesterday also. We didn't see any life whatsoever at the nipple, so we went to the spur and trolled for a while. Nothing there, so we went to the dumping grounds and trolled to the elbow. Nothing at all to show for 8 hours of trolling. We did manage to bring home a nice box. I'm sure my buddy is going to post a report this evening.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

We trolled from the Northeast side of the nipple to a few miles south of the 131 hole on Sunday. Caught 7 chicken dolphin and a triple tail. Super slow day overhaul. Only one dolphin came off the troll. The others came off a bucket we found floating.


----------



## zloomis (Feb 24, 2010)

We found the same bucket loaded the boat with mahi also saw a smallish blue 300-350 crash the school that was sweet exept we had just stopped trolling we found a lot better bite in shallow we got one sail and had two more whites/sails in the spread 4 knock downs no takers we were out the 19th in a Grady white should have seen yall


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

For some reason seeing a young boy or girl in the pics, smiling with mom or dad holding up a fish is just awesome. Great post and pic, tight lines to you.


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

Glad somebody found fish.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

zloomis said:


> We found the same bucket loaded the boat with mahi also saw a smallish blue 300-350 crash the school that was sweet exept we had just stopped trolling we found a lot better bite in shallow we got one sail and had two more whites/sails in the spread 4 knock downs no takers we were out the 19th in a Grady white should have seen yall


We were in the white CC when that blue went ape. I was the one hollering to pitch back one of those chickens you had just caught! That was cool, but I swear we watched him for several seconds before yall seemed to have noticed!

We only had one knock down on the troll, a little gaffer dolphin that was lost boat side. Otherwise DEAD for us. We did find two FADs that had come loose and were floating on the way in. Loaded up with some chickens and managed a few decent dolphin and a keeper cobia. Lost a probable wahoo after dropping a live bait deep on the FAD.


----------

